# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Office.com 2016

## DiGiT@LiFE

```
"Your Photostream",,"Fluksi i fotografive"
"Looking for an account",,"Duke kërkuar një llogari"
"Sign In",,"Hyr"
"We can't connect to {0} right now.",,"S'mund të lidhemi me {0} në këtë moment."
"If you bought Office, enter the email address you use to manage your subscription on Office.com.  If your organization provides you with Office, enter the user id that was assigned by your organization.",,"Nëse e ke blerë Office, fut adresën e e-postës që përdor për të menaxhuar pajtimin tënd në Office.com.  Nëse Office ta jep organizata jote, fut ID-në e përdoruesit të përcaktuar nga organizata jote."
"To complete this task, you must first download an updated version of Office 2013.",,"Për ta përfunduar këtë detyrë, së pari duhet të shkarkosh një version të përditësuar të Office 2013."
"Sites - {0}",,"Sajtet - {0}"
"Sign in with your Microsoft account",,"Hyr me llogarinë tënde të Microsoft"
"We couldn't find an account with that email address.",,"S'mund të gjenim një llogari me atë adresë e-poste."
"{0} x {1}",,"{0} x {1}"
"Paste the URL here",,"Ngjit URL-në këtu"
"Log in to Facebook",,"Hyr në Facebook"
" Do you want to {0}?",," Dëshiron të {0}?"
"S",,"S"
"Insert Online Video",,"Ndërfut videon në linjë"
"Stay connected. Take control of your inbox in seconds with Sweep.",,"Qëndro i lidhur. Merr nën kontroll në sekondë kutinë tënde mbërritëse me Pastro."
"We cant connect to some of your picture sources right now. Please try again later. If this problem continues, you can try signing out of Office and signing back in.",,"Smund të lidhemi me disa nga burimet e tua të imazheve në këtë moment. Provo sërish më vonë. Nëse ky problem vazhdon, mund të provosh të dalësh nga Office dhe të hysh sërish."
"Insert Pictures",,"Ndërfut imazhet"
"Sign up for a new account",,"Regjistrohu për llogari të re"
"When you sign in, your documents and settings are available everywhere that you are - even if the device you are using doesn't have Office.",,"Kur hyn, dokumentet dhe parametrat e tu janë në dispozicion kudo që të jesh - edhe nëse pajisja që po përdor nuk ka Office."
"Click or tap a video site to add it.",,"Kliko ose trokit një sajt me video për ta shtuar."
"Paste URL here",,"Ngjit URL-në këtu"
"Royalty-free sound clips",,"Fragmente zanore me të drejtë autori falas"
"repair the connection",,"riparo lidhjen"
"Please enter a valid email address",,"Fut një adresë e-poste të vlefshme"
"Accept Invitation",,"Prano ftesën"
"Searching for {0}...",,"Duke kërkuar për {0}..."
"Sign in",,"Hyr"
"Welcome to Outlook.com",,"Mirë se vjen në Outlook.com"
"1 search result for {0}",,"1 rezultat kërkimi për {0}"
"OneDrive - Personal ({0})",,"OneDrive - Personale ({0})"
"Bing Video Search",,"Kërkimi i videove të Bing"
"Silverlight",,"Silverlight"
"We didnt find an account. Try another email or {0}",,"Nuk gjetëm asnjë llogari. Provo një e-postë tjetër ose {0}"
"Required parameter '{0}' is missing or its value is not valid.",,""Parametri i kërkuar ""{0}"" mungon ose vlera e tij nuk është e vlefshme.""
"Insert Audio",,"Ndërfut audio"
"Paste the URL to insert a video from YouTube",,"Ngjit URL-në për të futur një video nga YouTube"
"Sign in with a work or school account",,"Hyr me një llogari pune ose shkolle"
"Insert Online Audio",,"Ndërfut audion në linjë"
"We can't play this video because this device doesn't support {0}.",,"S'mund ta lexojmë këtë video sepse {0} nuk mbështetet nga kjo pajisje."
"OneDrive for Business",,"OneDrive for Business"
"Type the email address or phone number you would like to use to sign in.",,"Shtyp adresën e emailit ose numrin e telefonit që dëshiron të përdorësh për të hyrë."
"There are no items in this set.",,"S'ka asnjë njësi në këtë bashkësi."
"This type of account doesn't work with this particular service.  Please enter an email address associated with a different account.",,"Ky tip llogarie nuk funksionon me këtë shërbim të veçantë. Fut një adresë e-poste të shoqëruar me një llogari tjetër."
"Sign in to Office",,"Hyr në Office"
"We're having trouble locating your account.  Can you help us find it by selecting the type of account that you would like to use?",,"Kemi problem me gjetjen e llogarisë tënde. A mund të na ndihmosh ta gjejmë duke përzgjedhur tipin e llogarisë që dëshiron të përdorësh?"
"Enter the URL here",,"Fut URL-në këtu"
"From a Twitter stream",,"Nga një transmetim i Twitter"
"Sorry, {0} is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.",,"Na vjen keq, por {0} nuk është përkohësisht në dispozicion. Provo sërish më vonë."
"Microsoft Office 2016",,"Microsoft Office 2016"
"Search the web",,"Kërko në ueb"
"Recent {0} pictures",,"Imazhet e fundit të {0}"
"All videos",,"Të gjitha videot"
"When you sign in, your documents and settings are online",,"Kur hyn, dokumentet dhe parametrat e tu janë në linjë"
"Type the email address or phone number of the account you would like to use with {0}.",,"Shtyp adresën e emailit ose numrin e telefonit të llogarisë që dëshiron të përdorësh me {0}."
"What email address or phone number would you like to use to sign in to {0}? (If you already have an account that you use with Office or other Microsoft services, enter it here).",,"Cilën adresë emaili ose numër telefoni dëshiron të përdorësh për të hyrë në {0}? (Nëse ke tashmë një llogari që e përdor me Office ose me shërbime të tjera të Microsoft, fute këtu)."
"Show all web results",,"Shfaq të gjitha rezultatet e uebit"
"Account found.",,"Llogaria u gjet."
"Also insert from:",,"Ndërfut edhe nga:"
"When you sign in:",,"Kur hyn:"
"No supported audio sites are available at this time.",,"Nuk ka sajte të mbështetura të audios në dispozicion këtë herë."
"We couldn't find an account with that email address or phone number. Would you like to sign up for a new Microsoft account?",,"S'mund të gjenim një llogari me atë adresë emaili ose numër telefoni. Dëshiron të regjistrohesh për një llogari të re të Microsoft?"
"This type of account doesn't work with this particular service. Please enter an email address or phone number associated with a different account.",,"Ky tip llogarie nuk funksionon me këtë shërbim të veçantë. Fut një adresë emaili ose numër telefoni të shoqëruar me një llogari tjetër."
"We Need a Little More Help",,"Na duhet pak më shumë ndihmë"
"Two accounts found",,"U gjetën dy llogari"
"Your shared photos and videos",,"Videot dhe fotografitë e tua të bashkëndara"
"1 photo",,"1 fotografi"
"D",,"D"
"Activation Failed",,"Aktivizimi dështoi"
"Office makes it easy to pick back up where you left off - even when using a different device.",,"Office e bën të lehtë rifillimin e punës aty ku e ke lënë - madje, edhe kur përdor një pajisje tjetër."
"Image Not Available",,"Imazhi s'është në dispozicion"
"sign up for a new account.",,"regjistrohu për një llogari të re."
"{0} photos",,"{0} fotografi"
"Enter your search term",,"Fut termin e kërkimit"
"Sign up",,"Regjistrohu"
"Manage",,"Menaxho"
"Install Office on all your devices. View payment and billing.",,"Instalo Office në të gjitha pajisjet e tua. Paraqit pagesën dhe faturimin."
"Account not found. Click to sign up",,"Llogaria nuk u gjet. Kliko për t'u regjistruar"
"We found 2 accounts associated with this email:",,"Gjetëm 2 llogari të lidhura me këtë e-postë:"
"or insert pictures",,"ose ndërfut imazhet"
"Type the email address of the account you would like to use with Office.",,"Shtyp adresën e emailit të llogarisë që dëshiron të përdorësh me Office."
"To activate this install, sign in with the account associated with your Office product. When you sign in, your Office documents and personal settings are just a click away. You can also save your documents online and get to them from virtually anywhere.",,"Për të aktivizuar këtë instalim, hyr me llogarinë e shoqëruar me produktin Office. Pasi të hysh, dokumentet dhe parametrat e tu personalë të Office janë vetëm një klikim larg. Mund t'i ruash gjithashtu dokumentet e tua në linjë dhe të qasesh në to nga pothuajse kudo."
"from another source",,"nga një burim tjetër"
"Insert Web Pages",,"Ndërfut faqet e uebit"
"Sign in with a Microsoft account",,"Hyr me një llogari të Microsoft"
"This device doesn't support Flash, so we can't insert videos from {0} or {1}.",,"Flash nuk mbështetet nga kjo pajisje, prandaj s'mund t'i ndërfusim videot nga {0} ose {1}."
"This video site uses Flash. {0}",,"Ky sajt me video përdor Flash. {0}"
"OneDrive - {0} ({1})",,"OneDrive - {0} ({1})"
"Sorry, we can't connect to {0}.",,"Na vjen keq, por s'mund të lidhemi me {0}."
"All Sets",,"Të gjitha bashkësitë"
"This device doesn't support Flash, so we can't insert videos from {0}, {1}, or {2}.",,"Flash nuk mbështetet nga kjo pajisje, prandaj s'mund t'i ndërfusim videot nga {0}, {1} ose {2}."
"Search Bing",,"Kërko në Bing"
"{0} search results for {1}",,"{0} rezultate kërkimi për {1}"
"To activate Office, enter the email address that's associated with your Office subscription.",,"Për të aktivizuar Office, fut adresën e e-postës që shoqërohet me pajtimin tënd në Office."
"Type @username or #hash tag here",,"Shtyp @emrin e përdoruesit ose #hashtag-un këtu"
"Adding security information helps protect your account",,"Shtimi i informacioneve të sigurisë ndihmon në mbrojtjen e llogarisë tënde"
"What account would you like to use to access this site? (If you already have an account that you use with Office or other Microsoft services, enter it here).",,"Çfarë llogarie dëshiron të përdorësh për qasjen në këtë sajt? (Nëse ke tashmë një llogari që përdor me Office ose shërbime të tjera të Microsoft, fute këtu)."
"BACK TO SITES",,"KTHEHU TE SAJTET"
"Sign in with your Microsoft account to insert photos and videos from {0} and other sites.",,"Hyr me llogarinë e Microsoft për të ndërfutur fotografi dhe video nga {0} dhe sajte të tjera."
"From a Video Embed Code",,"Nga një kod trupëzimi i videos"
"Browse {0} {1}",,"Shfleto {1} e {0}"
"This device doesn't support Flash, so we can't insert videos from {0}.",,"Flash nuk mbështetet nga kjo pajisje, prandaj s'mund t'i ndërfusim videot nga {0}."
"This video uses a newer version of {0}.",,"Kjo video përdor një version më të ri të {0}."
"Loading Preview...",,"Duke ngarkuar paraafishimin..."
"Photos of you",,"Fotografitë ku ke dalë"
"To help us protect your account, please enter the characters that you see below:",,"Për të na ndihmuar që të mbrojmë llogarinë tënde, fut karakteret që shikon më poshtë:"
"What email address would you like to use to sign in to Office? (If you already have an account that you use with Office or other Microsoft services, enter it here).",,"Cilën adresë të e-postës dëshiron të përdorësh për të hyrë në Office? (Nëse ke tashmë një llogari që përdor me Office ose shërbime të tjera të Microsoft, fute këtu)."
"Microsoft Account",,"Llogaria e Microsoft"
"Microsoft account",,"Llogaria e Microsoft"
"Email address",,"Adresa e e-postës"
"Paste embed code here",,"Ngjit këtu kodin e trupëzimit"
"Search",,"Kërko"
"Microsoft",,"Microsoft"
"{0} items selected.",,"{0} njësi të përzgjedhura."
"We are showing all web results.",,"Kemi shfaqur të gjitha rezultatet e uebit."
"Select an item.",,"Përzgjidh një njësi."
"Call us overprotective, but we need to verify your account again before opening {0}.",,"Ndoshta mendon se e ekzagjerojmë, por duhet të verifikojmë përsëri llogarinë tënde para se të hapësh {0}."
"Account found.  Redirecting to sign-in.",,"Llogaria u gjet. Duke u ridrejtuar te hyrja."
"or insert video",,"ose ndërfut videon"
"There are no items in this album.",,"S'ka asnjë njësi në këtë album."
"Images may be subject to copyright. Ensure that you have proper rights before inserting an image.",,"Imazhet mund të jenë objekt i të drejtës së autorit. Para ndërfutjes së një imazhi, sigurohu që ke të drejtat e duhura."
"Welcome to OneDrive",,"Mirë se vjen në OneDrive"
"We couldn't find an account with that email address or phone number.",,"S'mund të gjenim një llogari me atë adresë emaili ose numër telefoni."
"Invite, track RSVPs, and set reminders to stay on schedule.",,"Fto, monitoro kërkesat për përgjigje dhe vendos përkujtues për të qenë në orar."
"Updates Required",,"Kërkohen përditësimet"
"Use Sway to easily create and share a polished, interactive, web-based canvas of your ideas that looks great on any screen.",,"Përdor Sway për të krijuar dhe për të bashkëndarë me lehtësi një kanavacë të ideve të tua, të përsosur, ndërvepruese dhe të bazuar në ueb, e cila duket shumë bukur në çdo ekran."
"We found your account:",,"Gjetëm llogarinë tënde:"
"Call us overprotective, but we need to verify your account again before opening this document.",,"Ndoshta mendon se e ekzagjerojmë me mbrojtjen, por duhet të verifikojmë sërish llogarinë tënde para hapjes së këtij dokumenti."
"Video Not Available",,"Videoja s'është në dispozicion"
"Paste the embed code to insert a video from a web site",,"Ngjit kodin e trupëzimit për të futur një video nga një sajt uebi"
"Connect to your contacts from Facebook, Skype, and more.",,"Lidhu me kontaktet e tua nga Facebook, Skype e të tjera."
"From a URL",,"Nga një URL"
"Try again",,"Provo sërish"
"Get Flash.",,"Merr Flash."
"Please enter a valid email address or phone number",,"Fut një adresë emaili ose numër telefoni të vlefshëm"
"{0} x {1} - {2}",,"{0} x {1} - {2}"
"Microsoft Corporation",,"Microsoft Corporation"
"Reimagine the way your ideas come to life.",,"Riimagjino mënyrën se si lindin idetë e tua."
"We couldn't find an account with that email address.  Would you like to sign up for a new Microsoft account?",,"S'mund të gjenim një llogari me atë adresë e-poste. Dëshiron të regjistrohesh për një llogari të re të Microsoft?"
"Insert Video",,"Ndërfut video"
"OneDrive - Personal",,"OneDrive - Personale"
"Personal Apps @ {0}",,"Aplikacionet personale në {0}"
"Browse {0}",,"Shfleto {0}"
"Insert Web Content",,"Ndërfut përmbajtjen e uebit"
"Type your email address or phone number",,"Shtyp adresën e emailit ose numrin tënd të telefonit"
"Clip Art",,"Fragment artistik"
"Learn more",,"Mëso më shumë"
"Cancel",,"Anulo"
"Browse content on your SharePoint sites",,"Shfleto përmbajtjen në sajtet e tua të SharePoint"
"Type the Twitter username or hash tag to insert the stream",,"Shtyp emrin e përdoruesit ose hashtag-un e Twitter për të ndërfutur transmetimin"
"Sign in with the account you use for OneDrive, Xbox LIVE, Outlook.com, or other Microsoft services.",,"Hyr me llogarinë që përdor për OneDrive, Xbox LIVE, Outlook.com ose shërbime të tjera të Microsoft."
"Sorry, we cant connect to additional sources right now. Please try again later. If this problem continues, you can try signing out of Office and signing back in.",,"Na vjen keq, por smund të lidhemi me burime të tjera në këtë moment. Provo sërish më vonë. Nëse ky problem vazhdon, mund të provosh të dalësh nga Office dhe të hysh sërish."
"{0} albums",,"{0} albume"
"OneDrive - {0}",,"OneDrive - {0}"
"Flash",,"Flash"
"1 item selected.",,"1 njësi e përzgjedhur."
"We couldn't find a license associated with your account {0}.",,"S'mund të gjenim një licencë të shoqëruar me {0} të llogarisë tënde."
"K",,"K"
"We cant connect to some of your video sources right now. Please try again later. If this problem continues, you can try signing out of Office and signing back in.",,"Smund të lidhemi me disa nga burimet e tua të videove në këtë moment. Provo sërish më vonë. Nëse ky problem vazhdon, mund të provosh të dalësh nga Office dhe të hysh sërish."
"click or tap here to play the video.",,"kliko ose trokit këtu për të lexuar videon."
"someone@example.com",,"dikush@example.com"
"Search YouTube",,"Kërko në YouTube"
"Sign in with your Microsoft account to insert photos and videos from {0}, {1}, and other sites.",,"Hyr me llogarinë e Microsoft për të ndërfutur fotografi dhe video nga {0}, {1} dhe sajte të tjera."
"There are no items in this folder.",,"S'ka asnjë njësi në këtë dosje."
"Please enter the characters that you see below:",,"Fut karakteret që shikon më poshtë:"
"Download Now",,"Shkarko tani"
"Work account",,"Llogaria e punës"
"Privacy statement",,"Deklarata e privatësisë"
"Create, edit, and share. Work with others at the same time.",,"Krijo, redakto dhe bashkëndaj. Puno njëkohësisht me të tjerët."
"Also insert from",,"Ndërfut edhe nga"
"Tell us the account you want to use to open {0}.",,"Na thuaj llogarinë që dëshiron të përdorësh për të hapur {0}."
"See more",,"Shiko më shumë"
"Enter the URL for a video here",,"Fut URL-në për një video këtu"
"Remove",,"Largo"
"Sign in with the account provided by your work, school, or university.",,"Hyr me llogarinë që të ka dhënë puna, shkolla ose universiteti yt."
"Getting items...",,"Duke marrë njësitë..."
"Welcome to {0}",,"Mirë se vjen në {0}"
"It looks like you use the same email address with more than one account.  Please select the type of account which you would like to use to sign in.",,"Me sa duket përdor të njëjtën adresë e-poste me më shumë se një llogari. Përzgjidh tipin e llogarisë që dëshiron të përdorësh për të hyrë."
"Bing Image Search",,"Kërkimi i imazheve të Bing"
"Your account, our priority",,"Llogaria jote, përparësia jonë"
"From SharePoint",,"Nga SharePoint"
"Looking for your work, school, or university sign in?",,"Po kërkon të hysh te puna, shkolla ose universiteti yt?"
"Next",,"Tjetër"
"Microsoft Office 2016 component",,"Përbërës i Microsoft Office 2016"
"All folders",,"Të gjitha dosjet"
"Insert Online Pictures",,"Ndërfut imazhet në linjë"
"Sign in with your account",,"Hyr me llogarinë tënde"
"Help us protect your account",,"Na ndihmo të mbrojmë llogarinë tënde"
"Browse",,"Shfleto"
"Only 50 items can be selected at once. Please select fewer items.",,"Vetëm 50 njësi mund të përzgjidhen njëherësh. Përzgjidh më pak njësi."
"Search Office stock media",,"Kërko te mediat rezervë të Office"
"Reset password",,"Rivendos fjalëkalimin"
"Audio Not Available",,"Audioja s'është në dispozicion"
"or insert audio",,"ose ndërfut audion"
"If you sign into other Microsoft services such as Outlook.com, OneDrive, Messenger or Xbox LIVE then you already have an account",,"Nëse hyn në shërbimet e tjera të Microsoft, si p.sh. Outlook.com, OneDrive, Messenger ose Xbox LIVE, atëherë e ke tashmë një llogari"
"Introducing Sway",,"Prezantimi i Sway"
"Select one or more items.",,"Përzgjidh një ose më shumë njësi."
"From a file",,"Nga një skedar"
"Enter your email or phone number and well check",,"Fut emailin ose numrin tënd të telefonit dhe do ta kontrollojmë"
"After you've signed in,",,"Pasi të kesh hyrë,"
"No search results for {0}",,"S'ka asnjë rezultat kërkimi për {0}"
"Not sure if you have an account?",,"Nuk je i sigurt nëse ke një llogari?"
"This video uses {0}.",,"Kjo video përdor {0}."
"Search Office.com",,"Kërko në Office.com"
"Search Flickr",,"Kërko në Flickr"
"Enter a product key instead",,"Më mirë fut një çelës produkti"
"No supported image sites are available at this time.",,"Nuk ka sajte të mbështetura të imazhit në dispozicion këtë herë."
"We didnt find an account. Try another email or phone number or {0}",,"Nuk gjetëm llogari. Provo një email ose numër tjetër telefoni, ose {0}"
"Activate Office",,"Aktivizo Office"
"Browse files on your computer or local network",,"Shfleto skedarët në kompjuter ose në rrjetin lokal"
"Type the email address you would like to use to sign in.",,"Shtyp adresën e e-postës që dëshiron të përdorësh për të hyrë."
"Account found",,"Llogaria u gjet"
"View Larger",,"Paraqit të zmadhuar"
"All albums",,"Të gjitha albumet"
"Royalty-free photos and illustrations",,"Fotografitë dhe ilustrimet me të drejtë autori falas"
"Insert",,"Ndërfut"
"Get {0}.",,"Merr {0}."
"Search results are images licensed under Creative Commons. Please review the specific license for any image you want to use to ensure you can comply with it.",,"Rezultatet e kërkimit janë imazhe të licencuara nga Creative Commons. Rishiko licencën e veçantë për çdo imazh që dëshiron të përdorësh, për t'u siguruar se mund ta respektosh."
"Office.com Clip Art",,"Fragmenti artistik i Office.com"
"Redirecting to sign-in.",,"Duke u ridrejtuar te hyrja."
"No supported video sites are available at this time.",,"Për momentin s'është në dispozicion asnjë sajt me video i mbështetur."
"Customizations made on one device are reflected everywhere you use Office.",,"Përshtatjet e bëra në një pajisje pasqyrohen kudo që përdor Office."
"Last updated {0}",,"Përditësimi i fundit {0}"
"Manage your Office account",,"Menaxho llogarinë tënde të Office"
"Recent {0} videos",,"Videot e fundit të {0}"
"Enter your email and well check",,"Fut e-postën tënde dhe do ta kontrollojmë"
"Add a service",,"Shto një shërbim"
"Easily store and share photos, videos, documents, and more - anywhere, on any device.",,"Magazino dhe bashkëndaj me lehtësi fotografitë, videot, dokumentet e të tjera - kudo, në çdo pajisje."
"Capture thoughts, ideas and to-dos all in one place.",,"Kap mendimet, idetë dhe gjërat për të bërë, të gjitha në një vend."
"No other video sites are supported at this time.",,"Për momentin nuk mbështeten sajte të tjera me video."
"Type your email address",,"Shtyp adresën tënde të emailit"
"Paste",,"Ngjit"
```

----------

